# Great Trains E-7 Engine in 1/32nd



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess this hardly counts as new, but it was in new condition when I got it the other day. Great Trains were made back in the 80's in 1/32nd scale. F40 engines were also made and a few of the E-7's. I was very happy to get this. Had to put in some spacers to get the trucks to clear the body and re-glue some things that had come off, due to age I imagine. 

I got the coach off ebay, like to get some more 1/32nd coaches either MTH or the short Great Trains ones. Will get a coupler and metal wheels on it and some people that you'll see real well through those BIG windows. 

LOVE to get a B unit or another A.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I love a pretty diesel engine even though I stick to steamers. Your locomotive would look great with a string of matching cars. If I had lots of extra money to spend I would find it really cool to have a live diesel Santa Fe train.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been trying to reduce my inventory, but then this came up. May look at getting some more cars, but not sure. It may be a freight engine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real find, Jerry.. Congrats..........


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I'm real happy. It is 26" long which is right on for the 70' length in 1/32nd scale. Bob Thon(Robert's Lines) has the brochure showing it and has a A&B unit he has on display locally in a museum. Bob is a wealth of informations about companies like Great Trains that made some neat G scale stuff back in the 70's and 80's. Bob did the Pioneer Zephyr and lots of standard gauge cars/engines/etc when he was active. Used to advertise a Challenger kit back in the 80's-90's in GR. All his stuff was metal.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry,
I'm glad I came across your post and this thread.


We were just trying to add a bit more information about 'Great Trains' product on the global gbdb.info website; 'Great Trains' products are not known that well so they fit right in with what gbdb.info focuses on and based on the info we have so far, we never knew they made an E-7 diesel.


We will see if we can get a hold of Bob Thon to get some more information about 'Great Trains" to add to the database - a pdf of any catalogs, pictures and data of their 1/32 scale, gauge 1 products.


Knute


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Jerry:
Great find! Especially an E7.
I hope to find one someday as they became the mainstay of passenger power on the PRR after dieselification, and I rode behind some in early Amtrack days round Boston New Haven. Of course here in France I have little hope of ever finding one... Great Trains was a real pioneer for 1/32 scale. It is a beautiful unit and that C&O livery is top.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry,

Sent you a PM.

Scott


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Ohhh, C&O E-unit, that's a handsome one; and it and the observation will bookend a handsome train.
Looks good compared to the real deal. 

Details which could be added for those so inclined appear to be multi-bell horn, spark arrestors, anti-glare panel on top of yellow nose.
And if one were really motivated, details which could be removed are the side windows,
Number 4515, https://www.railpictures.net/photo/126663/
Number 4522, https://www.railpictures.net/photo/400339/
Number 4523, https://www.railpictures.net/photo/97673/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I did not get your message I guess.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Forrest, thanks. May scratch a B unit, but you know how that goes!


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you so much sharing, *F40* was developed from the 288 GTO Evoluzione cars as a racing car for road use as I know.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

How are you doing Jerry and how is your new layout? If ever you see another Great train E7 or E8 could you let me know, I am looking for one or two as they became the PRR stalwarts in passenger sevice, and I rode behind them in the early Amtrak years between New York city and Boston . I have moved and have found a place where I can build a dream layout you might have seen the thread: a new layout in Ardèche. its a "gone" layout but I wanted to have large curves.
Cheers, Simon


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if jerry still has that rotary snowplow.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnM said:


> I wonder if jerry still has that rotary snowplow.


Yes I do, but Kansas does not get the snows that Nebraska did, so it is resting.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Jerry, good to know its stored serviceable.


----------

